# "Neuer" hat 3 Fragen (erstmal)



## ManniSausL (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo erstmal,
ich bin neu hier

und ich habe 3 Fragen (erstmal ;-) ) auf Lager

1. ich habe mir ein Druckfilterset Waterwerks WWF 4100 zugelegt, und beim Suchen nach der Homepage des Herstellers bin ich auf der Heissner.de Seite gelandet (und die TeLNr. der Hotline ist auch identisch). Ist Heissner etwa der Hersteller??

2. ist es sinnvoll bzw. erforderlich, dass der/die Filterelemente mit Filterstarter (getrocknete Mikroorganismen) vorbehandelt werden, und wenn ja, wie mache ich das richtig?

3. die UVC-Lampe scheint "nachgeschaltet" zu sein (quasi als letzte Stufe vor dem Auslauf).
Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen (ich glaub' hier im Forum), dass es besser ist, wenn die Lampe "vorgeschaltet" ist, damit die sich verklumpenden Algen (usw.) ausgefiltert werden können. Ist das jetzt ein Konstrucktionsfehler? Oder kann/sollte man den Filter "umpolen", also Zu- und Ablauf vertauschen?? - wobei dann sind ja auch die Filterstufen in der falschen Reihenfolge.

Ihr merkt sicher schon, ein Teichanfänger benötigt Hilfe  

Manni


----------



## ThomasK. (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Neuer" hat 3 Fragen (erstmal)*

Moin Manni!

Zu1: Möglich ist das schon, gibt ja viele Sachen von "grossen" Herstellern unter pseudonymen vermarktet werden.:crazy 

Zu2: Da scheinen sich wie so oft die Geister. Im Teich selber betreiben viele einen heiden Aufwand mit ordentlich Sauerstoff im Filter und jaaa nicht abschalten, weil die kleinen Biester ja sterben könnten. Und dann sollen die in Flaschen oder als Tabletten oder wie auch immer überleben? Wobei andererseits haben BAKTERIEN ja schon Millionen Jahre überlebt. Du siehst, alles eine Frage des Glaubens... 

Meiner Meinung nach aber rausgeworfenes Geld!

Zu3: Ob nun vor oder nachgeschaltet ist eigentlich egal, wenn die Teilchen in der Lampe weggebruzzelt werden brauchen die ja auch noch ein bissl bis die verklumpen. So bleiben die in der nächsten Runde im Filter hängen.


----------



## ManniSausL (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Neuer" hat 3 Fragen (erstmal)*

Hm...

ich hab jetzt die unterste Filterstufe (diese seltsamen Bällchen) mit Teichwasser geflutet, habe die beiden Filterschwämme mit Leitungswasser gespült (stand so in der Anleitung), hab auf den obersten (groben) Schwamm 'n Löffelchen Filterstarter gestreut. Dann kurz (ca. 2 Minuten) die Pumpe laufenlassen und dann 2,5 Std. "einweichen" lassen). Seit dem läuft die Pumpe. Ich hoffe, das das so richtig war  
Den Auslauf hab ich als Miniquelle gestaltet (hoffe, dass so zusätzlich Sauerstoff in den Teich sprudelt).

wiel lange braucht den so'n Druckfilter um richtig "eingefahren" zu sein?
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich vorher schon 'ne Wasserspielpumpe mit vorgebauten groben Filterschwamm in Betrieb hatte. Diesen Schwamm hatte ich auch schon mit dem mitgelieferten Starter bestreut.
Also müssten ja eigendlich genügend Bakterien im Wasser sein (der Teich existiert jetzt so ca. 1 1/2 Monate). Ich habe u. hatte diese Pumpe aber nur tagsüber laufen.

...ach noch 'ne Frage zur UVC-Lampe,
wie lange soll ich denn warten, bis ich die erstmalig in Betrieb nehme.
Und wie lange soll die den leuchten (ich dacht mir, dass ich die nur bei akuter Undurchsichtigkeit des Wassers dazuschalte...so, wie halt z. Zt. der Fall ist)

Gruss
Manni


----------



## Plätscher (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Neuer" hat 3 Fragen (erstmal)*

Hallo Manni,

das mit den Filterbakterien ist wie Trockenhefe, sie braucht einige Zeit um in Quark zu kommen, deshalb solltest du 1 - 2 Std. warten bis der Filter gestartet wird. 
Aber wichtig ist das der Filter ordentlich von Bakterien besiedelt ist und das dauert ca. 14 Tage (ist nur ein grober grober Richtwert). Erst dann kann er seine biol. Funktion wahrnehmen.
Das mit der Pumpe hättest du dir sparen können, der Schwamm ist nur dafür da, das keine größeren Partikel die Welle der Pumpe im laufe der Zeit abschmirgeln.
Zum UV, sag ich nichts, mag ich nicht.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------

